# DLC's



## Namline (21. Juli 2014)

Werden DLC's von spielen auf autorisierte pc's mitübertragen oder nur die spiele ? 

Gruß


----------



## Counted911 (21. Juli 2014)

Das musst du schon etwas genauer definieren, welches Spiel, welches Programm, wie meinst du autorisiert?

LG Counted911


----------



## Gorde (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn du es bei Steam hast, dürften alle auf ,mit deinem Account angemeldeten, Pc's installierbar sein und auch spielbar.
Ein paar Angaben mehr wären hilfreich:
-Plattform? (Steam,usw...)
-Spiel?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2014)

Meist sind die DLCs ja schon im Spiel einprogrammiert oder werden mit einem Update nachgeliefert. Nur das man um sie freizuschalten noch nen extra Key braucht. Bei Steam funktionieren Spiele und DLCs auf allen vom Spiel unterstützen Betriebssystemen, da du ja deinen Account zum spielen brauchst.


----------



## Namline (22. Juli 2014)

Also Plattform: Steam 
        Spiel: XCom Enemy Unknown 
Mit autorisiert meine ich wenn andere Spieler (freunde) sich mit ihrem Steam Accounts sich auf meinem PC anmelden dann kann ich ja deren Spiele mitverwenden.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

Nein, diese werden nicht mit autorisiert, nur das Spiel selbst!


----------



## Namline (22. Juli 2014)

Alles klar danke

Gruß


----------



## Shona (23. Juli 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Nein, diese werden nicht mit autorisiert, nur das Spiel selbst!


 Falsch! Diese werden auorisiert da sie zum Spiel gehören!
Wenn man das nicht will muss man diese mit  "Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> DLC" deinstallieren. Diese Funktion wurde in Steam wegen diesem Family-Quatsch eingebaut.

Es werden nur die nicht autorisiert die einen eigenen Eintrag in der Steam Bibliothek haben wie z. B. die Arma 2: OA DLC's


----------



## Namline (23. Juli 2014)

Ok, geht doch, cool 
Nur ... die werden bei mir nicht autorisiert, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich an die DLCs komme ? 

Gruß


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Falsch! Diese werden auorisiert da sie zum Spiel gehören!
> Wenn man das nicht will muss man diese mit  "Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> DLC" deinstallieren. Diese Funktion wurde in Steam wegen diesem Family-Quatsch eingebaut.
> 
> Es werden nur die nicht autorisiert die einen eigenen Eintrag in der Steam Bibliothek haben wie z. B. die Arma 2: OA DLC's


 
Aber dann sollte es ja beim Te funktionieren


----------



## hendrosch (23. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mal geguckt. Also über Family Sharing hab ich zugriff auf die DLCs von den für meinen Account und PC Autorisierten Steamaccounts meiner Freunde. 
Wenn du dich auf deinem PC sowieso direkt mit den Account eines Freundes einloggst sollte es sowieso gehen.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juli 2014)

er meldet sich bei seinem Account an seinem PC an. 
Ihm wurden aber, über das Sharing, die Spiele freigegeben, nur er kann keine DLCs installieren.


----------



## Shona (24. Juli 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> er meldet sich bei seinem Account an seinem PC an.
> Ihm wurden aber, über das Sharing, die Spiele freigegeben, nur er kann keine DLCs installieren.


möglich ist es, weil " A guest will have access to the lender's DLC, but only if the guest does not also own the base game.*" 

Er hat nur dann zugriff auf die dlcs wenn er selbst das Spiel nicht hat :p


----------



## Namline (24. Juli 2014)

Ja ich habe das Spiel auch nicht


----------



## Namline (31. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die DLC's freischalte oder aktiviere ?


----------



## Shona (1. August 2014)

Namline schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die DLC's freischalte oder aktiviere ?


 gar nicht das ist automatisch eingestellt und wenn du das Spiel nicht hast dann müssten alle DLC's angezeigt werden.
Sollte dem nicht so sein hat der, dem das Spiel gehört sie nicht installiert oder hat gar keine DLC's


----------



## ricoroci (1. August 2014)

Ich bin derjenige der sie ihm freigeschaltet hat und ich habe beides, gekauft und installiert


----------



## Shona (2. August 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Ich bin derjenige der sie ihm freigeschaltet hat und ich habe beides, gekauft und installiert


 Dann sollte er es auch nutzen können, kann er das nicht dann Nachfragen -> https://support.steampowered.com/ oder bei 2K Support - Man brauch bei beiden einen eigenen Account.


----------



## Namline (2. August 2014)

Ja ok ich werde mL den Support anschreiben mal sehen was der spricht


----------



## ricoroci (29. August 2014)

Und was hat er gesprochen ?


----------

